

Disney Hates On HTML5 - bond
http://www.businessinsider.com/disney-hates-on-html5-2010-9

======
powatom
I fail to see how these 'requirements' are in the scope of HTML. This guy just
doesn't understand it, imho. Nothing is stopping them from hiring a developer
to figure out a way of incorporating an ad system.

------
rcfox
What better way to tell the world, "I don't understand technology, and it
scares me."

